# anyone tried these as bait



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Had to dig up some retic today and found some beetle grubs. They are about 1.5 inches long , fat and juicy. I fed them to my silver perch and a magpie that was keeping me company. They got snapped up very quickly. Has anyone tried them as bait before, might work well maybe on bream?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm - Corby Grubs


----------



## symo007 (Dec 2, 2013)

Xmas beetle larvae, Very good in freshwater / brackish, just tie them to a hook with a bit of cotton thread otherwise they 'bleed out' to nothing quickly.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

symo007 said:


> Xmas beetle larvae, Very good in freshwater / brackish, just tie them to a hook with a bit of cotton thread otherwise they 'bleed out' to nothing quickly.


Agree totally about them bleeding out, but as to identity of beetle - Impossible to say, all beetle grubs look pretty much the same and there are more species of beetle out there than any other invertebrate


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Kill them all!

http://www.australiansugarcane.com.au/B ... eyback.pdf


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> Kill them all!
> 
> http://www.australiansugarcane.com.au/B ... eyback.pdf


What about Dung Beetles - without them we would have even more flies than we do already! Like so many insects, for the ones that are serious pests, there are so many more that are valuable parts of our ecosystems.
As for beetles in your sugarcane - have you ever thought of using toads as a biological control ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

symo007 said:


> just tie them to a hook with a bit of cotton thread otherwise they 'bleed out' to nothing quickly.


Or stick to the hook with a dab of superglue


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In lawn mowing days used that grub name a lot to test any posh lady client reactions, in lawn pests it's called a cockchafer grub. Might add with the ladies some blushed, and others laughed and immediately made cockchafer jokes .


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Mate i have tried those in my little stretch of the river and they did no good. 
That may not mean much.
The good old fashioned garden worm caught a few eel tailed catties in the same stretch


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Dodge said:


> In lawn mowing days used that grub name a lot to test any posh lady client reactions, in lawn pests it's called a cockchafer grub. Might add with the ladies some blushed, and others laughed and immediately made cockchafer jokes .


_Hello Mr Dodge, I'm wondering if you could come over and sort out a problem I'm having at home, it could be a cockchafer but I'm sure you'll be able to help out with that sort of thing._


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

filthy said:


> Has anyone tried them as bait before, might work well maybe on bream?


As a kid, tried them and failed chasing Redfin but don't let someone else's results influence you. Like lures, what does not work for one may work for another. Try a grub on a second line of hook. If you have success, there's a method to catch them with wet carpet or hessian on the following website:

http://www.sgaonline.org.au/white-curl-grub/


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Bertros said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmmmmmmmmm - Corby Grubs
> ...


No Yeti, these are fresh water (non-schapelle)
The "Schapelle" variety can be easily identified because 
they have a boogie board attached ;-)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

rodrocket said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > RhubarbTheYeti said:
> ...


Thanks Rod but that was Bertros with the Schapelle comment


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, got it.
Btw Yeti, what did you end up doing re PA's, or are u still contemplating


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

rodrocket said:


> Ok, got it.
> Btw Yeti, what did you end up doing re PA's, or are u still contemplating


Still contemplating - the Outback is still serving me well at the moment and just starting construction of the solid annex on my van here in Tas before I head back to SA for a few months work. No rush


----------

